# Parlantes de cono cuadrado Aiwa SX E 12



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Diego, el Lunes pasado en el cumpleaños de un amigo, comente que gracias a este foro estoy adquiriendo conocimientos sobre, entre otras cosas, los TS y como diseñar cajas acústicas.
Grande fue mi sorpresa cuando me regalo un equipo de música de los 80 ´s con parlantes cuadrados , aclaro que el imán es redondo, el frente y la suspensión cuadrada 
Son marca Aiwa, modelo SX E12 AFBS, las cajas no están en buen estado, quería saber si alguien los conoce, si vale la pena medir los TS y repararles el tweter ya que esta quemado, el amplificador es modelo BX-120 y el pre GX-120.

Valen la pena ??

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Son los cuadrados y planos , estilo los Sony APM ?


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Si, son dos por caja a 16 Ohms, blancos de frente, el tweeter también tiene membrana plana de color negro.
Y mirando bien, tienen un micrófono justo delante de cada uno.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Para empezar son Japoneses , de 100 Watts y Sony se los copió. Tienen un sonido bien plano.

El equipo creo que era Midi


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Si, son japoneses, lo acabo de chequear
Entrada MIDI no les veo, solo RCA, si son bien planos quizas sirvan para monitores económicos de estudio ( o sea mi casa ).
Me llama la atencion su configuracion de dos woofer + tw sin port de sintonia ( son caja cerrada ), me imagino que deben sonar bien.
Los tw se podran reparar? o conviene ponerle algun driver o tw que reproduzca medio y agudos ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Los tweeters son también cuadrados , planos y de "abeja" ?


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Son cuadrados y planos, no se que es abeja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Los woofer si tienen la superficie como panal de abeja el cono plano ¿No?


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Ahhhh, si si, ahí subí una foto que saque, ojala se puedan reparar....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Andá despegando (yo me ayudo con thinner o acetona de uñas) del lado que salen los pelos de cobre , a ver si no se cortó alguno de ellos a la salida de la bobina (un clásico).


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Lo acabo se desarmar y la bobina esta quemada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

Listo , a comprar otra bobina.


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 19, 2017)

Mañana subo fotos de las bobinas, quizás sean estándar y en mi desconocimiento los di por perdidos.
En Mar del Plata hay lugares donde reparan parlantes, ahi seguro encuentro, el tema es, si hay repuestos, como despego la quemada y pego la nueva centrada y con que....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2017)

La despegas con tolueno , thinner o acetona , la podés pegar con ECCOLE , el de pegar zapatillas , que es una especie de "gotita" pero mucho mas elástica.

Podés poner foto del reverso del cono ?


----------



## DiegoGaston (Dic 20, 2017)

Hola buen día, van las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2017)

Ok , las dos últimas son los Woofer ¿No?

Podés jugar tranquilo , la bobina es barata.

Vas a tener que pegar la nueva bobina lo mas centrado posible , presentarlo y darle audio con un capacitor serie de 2,2 uF , lo vas moviendo de a centésimas de milímetro  , hasta que no se oiga mal ni que raspa o trastea. Ahí vas a ir pegando tres puntitos de la suspensión, para finalmente ir pegándolo completo.

Saludos !


----------

